# Gentoo startet sich neu

## Ynusis

Ich hab follgendes Problem, nach einer gewissen Zeit (das können 10 Sekunden oder auch mehrer Stunden sein) friert die Konsole ein. (Ich habe einen root-Server). Nach ein paar Minuten ist der Server dann meistens wieder zu erreichen.

Es steht nichts in den Logs was mir irgendwie hilft. Ich verwende den 2.6.14-hardened-r5 (2.6.14-hardened-r3) Kernel.

Ich weiß nicht wo ich nach einem Fehler suchen soll.

Wenn ich den Server laufen lasse, ohne via ssh (openssh) drauf connected zu sein läuft er wunderbar? (Also die Nacht durch z.B. läuft der Apache und MySQL und Morgens ist der Server noch zu erreichen.Last edited by Ynusis on Mon Feb 06, 2006 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ynusis

Der Server läuft seite gestern Abend 23 Uhr, die uptime gibt mir 6 Minuten an. Also startet er sich neu ?

----------

## slick

Schuß ins Blaue, ist in den Logs was zu finden?

----------

## 76062563

 *Ynusis wrote:*   

> ... Es steht nichts in den Logs was mir irgendwie hilft...

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

 :Embarassed: 

*meine imaginäre Brille putz*

----------

## Ynusis

ich verwende metalog

kernel/current

```

Feb  6 09:00:11 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.14-hardened-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 5 13:56:55 CET 2006

Feb  6 09:05:50 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.14-hardened-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 5 13:56:55 CET 2006

Feb  6 09:07:57 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.14-hardened-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 5 13:56:55 CET 2006

Feb  6 09:10:39 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.14-hardened-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 5 13:56:55 CET 2006

Feb  6 09:39:40 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.14-hardened-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 5 13:56:55 CET 2006

Feb  6 10:35:19 [kernel] Linux version 2.6.14-hardened-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 5 13:56:55 CET 2006

```

mysql log:

```

060206 06:44:04  mysqld started

060206 06:46:31  mysqld started

060206 07:30:24  mysqld started

060206 08:19:16  mysqld started

060206 08:58:07  mysqld started

060206 09:00:14  mysqld started

060206 09:05:53  mysqld started

060206 09:10:42  mysqld started

060206 09:39:43  mysqld started

060206 10:35:22  mysqld started

```

ssh

```

Feb  6 06:46:32 [sshd] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2244.

Feb  6 07:30:25 [sshd] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2244.

Feb  6 08:19:17 [sshd] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2244.

Feb  6 08:58:08 [sshd] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2244.

Feb  6 09:00:15 [sshd] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2244.

Feb  6 09:05:54 [sshd] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2244.

Feb  6 09:10:43 [sshd] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2244.

Feb  6 09:39:44 [sshd] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2244.

Feb  6 10:35:23 [sshd] Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 2244.

```

und ich war die ganze zeit nich zu Hause  :Very Happy: 

Nu hab ich schon fantastische 3h 20 mins uptime  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Wenn Du ausreichend Platzenplatz hast und der Server wirklich nie lange durchhält schreibe Dir doch einfach alle paar Sekunden die Ausgabe von ps aux in ein Logile. Vielleicht läßt sich ja was finden, was ich allerdings für ziemlich unwahrscheinlich halte. 

Ist der Speicher in Ordnung? Hat die Festplatte vielleicht Fehler? Was passiert unter starker CPU-Last? (md5sum /dev/random) Was sagt free? Welche Average liegt normalerweise an? Diese Richtung würde ich suchen.

Habe ein ähnliches Problem mit einem betagten Rechner hier, wenn der länger unter Last steht verabschiedet der sich ohne was zu sagen, so ca. ab Average 8.

----------

## Ynusis

2x md5sum laggt zwar wie sau aber er is nich aus.

Höher als 3.79 kam ich aber au nich damit.

hm, toll. jetzt hat er wieder nen neustart hingelegt, also nachm md5sum.

Also denk ich mal nich das es am Prozessor liegt?

Wegen Ram und Festplatte checken. Ich hab halt das Problem, dass ich nur via css auf den Server komm (der steht in Frankfurt). Weil memtest usw. kann ich ja nur laufen lassen wenn ichs boote ?

Zur Festplatte fällt mir noch ein, dass ich lvm2 laufen hab:

```

Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/hda3             3.8G   58M  3.6G   2% /

udev                  506M   44K  506M   1% /dev

/dev/mapper/vg-home    20G  1.2G   18G   7% /home

/dev/mapper/vg-opt    5.0G   35M  4.7G   1% /opt

/dev/mapper/vg-usr    9.9G  2.2G  7.3G  23% /usr

/dev/mapper/vg-var    9.9G  218M  9.2G   3% /var

/dev/mapper/vg-tmp    2.0G   34M  1.9G   2% /tmp

shm                   506M     0  506M   0% /dev/shm

```

mal noch ein dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.14-hardened-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.4.4 (Gentoo 3.4.4-r1, ssp-3.4.4-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Feb 5 13:56:55 CET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 000000003fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff3000 - 0000000040000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB HIGHMEM available.

896MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000f60a0

On node 0 totalpages: 262128

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 225280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 32752 pages, LIFO batch:15

DMI 2.2 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 VIA694                                ) @ 0x000f7930

ACPI: RSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x42302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x3fff3040

ACPI: MADT (v001 VIA694          0x00000000  0x00000000) @ 0x3fff5980

ACPI: DSDT (v001 VIA694 AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:8 APIC version 17

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 6:8 APIC version 17

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 17, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 dfl dfl)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=303

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 65536 bytes)

Detected 999.856 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1034396k/1048512k available (2712k kernel code, 13348k reserved, 503k data, 204k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 2003.24 BogoMIPS (lpj=4006483)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0387fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0387fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU serial number disabled.

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Booting processor 1/1 eip 2000

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 1999.55 BogoMIPS (lpj=3999101)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0387fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: 0387fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU serial number disabled.

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0383fbff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 0a

Total of 2 processors activated (4002.79 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: your CPUs had inconsistent variable MTRR settings

mtrr: probably your BIOS does not setup all CPUs.

mtrr: corrected configuration.

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050902

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:06.0

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by vt82c868 SMB

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 8 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1139233687.536:1): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

PCI: Enabling Via external APIC routing

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1])

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1])

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.0 20040925

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

parport_pc: VIA 686A/8231 detected

parport_pc: probing current configuration

parport_pc: Current parallel port base: 0x0

parport_pc: VIA parallel port disabled in BIOS

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

eepro100.c:v1.09j-t 9/29/99 Donald Becker http://www.scyld.com/network/eepro100.html

eepro100.c: $Revision: 1.36 $ 2000/11/17 Modified by Andrey V. Savochkin <saw@saw.sw.com.sg> and others

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth0: 0000:00:0d.0, 00:E0:81:05:31:16, IRQ 16.

  Board assembly 567812-052, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

eth1: 0000:00:0e.0, 00:E0:81:05:31:17, IRQ 17.

  Board assembly 567812-052, Physical connectors present: RJ45

  Primary interface chip i82555 PHY #1.

  General self-test: passed.

  Serial sub-system self-test: passed.

  Internal registers self-test: passed.

  ROM checksum self-test: passed (0x04f4518b).

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.4.14-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC35L040AVER07-0, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: IC35L040AVVA07-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1916KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdc: max request size: 128KiB

hdc: 80418240 sectors (41174 MB) w/1863KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1

libata version 1.12 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 3145728 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 786432 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

ip_conntrack version 2.3 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 216 bytes per conntrack

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

Adding 2000368k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2000368k

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

EXT3-fs: journalled quota options not supported.

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-4, internal journal

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 245764

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 245763

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 245762

EXT3-fs: dm-4: 3 orphan inodes deleted

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

```

----------

## slick

Was nicht gut aussieht sind die maximal mount count Warnungen. Das könnte da mit reinspielen, zumal auch das hier AFAIK nicht gut aussieht:

```
ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 245764 

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 245763 

ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 245762 
```

Also Dateisystemcheck ist dringend angeraten bevor wir weiter nach dem Fehler suchen. Rein interessehalber, poste mal bitte /etc/fstab

----------

## Ynusis

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime                  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                              0 0

/dev/vg/home            /home           ext3            noatime,usrquota                0 2

/dev/vg/opt             /opt            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/vg/usr             /usr            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/vg/var             /var            ext3            noatime                         0 2

/dev/vg/tmp             /tmp            ext3            noatime                         0 2

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults                        0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec             0 0

```

Die 2en bei den /dev/vg partioionen hab ich erst eben eingefügt.

nu schaut es so aus:

```

...

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

Adding 2000368k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2000368k

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

EXT3-fs: journalled quota options not supported.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-0, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on dm-4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

...

```

----------

## slick

Das Problem besteht immer noch?

----------

## Ynusis

jopp

----------

## slick

Also als nächstes tippe ich auf den RAM, aber keine Ahnung ob und wie man memtest o.ä. im Betrieb laufen lassen kann. 

Also ich würde den Fehler schonmal auf die Hardware eingrenzen, es sei denn du bist größtenteils auf ~ARCH. Kannst aber auch gern mal emerge info|grep -v GENTOO_MIRRORS posten.

----------

## Ynusis

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

Portage 2.0.54 (default-linux/x86/2005.1, gcc-3.4.4, glibc-2.3.5-r2, 2.6.14-hardened-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.14-hardened-r5 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 crypt cups eds emboss encode expat foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 jpeg libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis xml2 xmms xv zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

ich schreib mal den Provider an, ob die was mit dem Ram schauen können.

----------

## Ynusis

Ramtest ohne Fehler durchgelaufen.

----------

## Anarcho

Ich würde mal probieren ACPI und APM aus dem Kernel zu schmeissen.

Wenn du ne serielle Schnittstelle auf die erste Konsole hast, dann könntest du auch im Kernel einstellen das er bei nem Problem nicht neustarten soll. Dann kannst du oft den Fehler ablesen.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Meine Festplatte hatte mal Aussetzer...Damals hatte ich das geiche Probleme..Es hatte also an der Festplatte gelegen..!

gruß

mattez

----------

## Ynusis

laut Provider brachte die Hdd fehler im Test. Wird getauscht.

Also danke für die Hilfe  :Smile: 

----------

